# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  A mendoni se jemi qenie te modifikuara gjenetikisht?!

## gilberto

MAJMUNI HOMOERECTUS,,,KISHTE TE PAKTEN DISA MILJON VJET QE EXISTONTE ,,,GJAT EVOLIMIT NUK KISHTE PESUAR NDONJI NDRYSHIM TE MADH,,,, SI SHPJEGOHET QE BRENDA 100 MIJ VJETESH AI TE KTHEHET NE HOMO SAPJENS,,,CFAR MUND TA STIMULOJ NJI NDRYSHIM KAQ TE SHPEJT,,,,

- pse adn'ja jon nuk eshte e plot,,
- pse kemi nji cift kromozomesh te paplotsuar

dicka qe eshte gjysem bosh,,duhet te mbushet me dicka tjetr......

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

tezen e ardhjes nga majmuni une nuk e besoj. Teoria Darviniane ka kohe qe eshte hedhur poshte.  Me faktet e reja qe dalin nga studimet e thella, une cdo dite e forcoj besimin se ne na kane "mbjellur" jashttokesoret.

----------


## gilberto

> tezen e ardhjes nga majmuni une nuk e besoj. Teoria Darviniane ka kohe qe eshte hedhur poshte.  Me faktet e reja qe dalin nga studimet e thella, une cdo dite e forcoj besimin se ne na kane "mbjellur" jashttokesoret.


pikerisht nga kta te fundit,,besoj se eshte ber modifikimi gjenetik,,, por nuk kam prova sh bindese,,,ndaj doja te dija mendimin tuaj

----------


## enis.bera

te lutem,si mund te jemi te modifikuar gjenetikisht?Kush na modifikoi??As une sbesoj ne teorine e Darvinit,por sbesoj se na modifikuan..snukk..Neje jemi ktu ku jemi,mund te kemi ardhur nga nje planet tjeter,ndoshta kemi pasur teknologjine e duhur per udhetime nder-galaktikore.....eshte nje nder misteret me te medha te njerezimit....

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

spo te marr vesh per cfare gjysem kromozomi te paplotesuar kemi, se kam degjuar ndonjehere kete scientific fact

----------


## EuroStar1

> tezen e ardhjes nga majmuni une nuk e besoj. Teoria Darviniane ka kohe qe eshte hedhur poshte.  Me faktet e reja qe dalin nga studimet e thella, une cdo dite e forcoj besimin se ne na kane "mbjellur" jashttokesoret.


Na ndrico me shume te lutem mbi zbulimin tend, por pa perseritur temat qe tashme i ka hapur dhe stershpjeguar me qindra here S-mod Darius

----------


## s0ni

> - pse adn'ja jon nuk eshte e plot,,
> - pse kemi nji cift kromozomesh te paplotsuar


ADN'ja jone eshte e plote.

Nje cift kromozomesh i paplotesuar? Ku, si, cila, ndonje teori e re kjo?!

Permbledhje:
Njeriu ka 23 pale (cift) kromozome. 22 pale quhen autosome, qe do te thote te "njejta". Kurse 1 pale quhet kromozome seksi. Ky cift kromozome seksit eshte XX tek femrat dhe XY tek mashkullit.

Ne cdo qelize totalja e kromozomave qe ka njeriu eshte 23 pale shumezim me 2 = 46.

Femer = 22x2=44 Plus XX = 46 total
Mashkull = 22x2=44 Plus XY = 46 total

----------


## s0ni

> pikerisht nga kta te fundit,,besoj se eshte ber modifikimi gjenetik,,, por nuk kam prova sh bindese,,,ndaj doja te dija mendimin tuaj


Nuk ka prova se jane perralla me mbret. Ky mendimi im.

Modifikimin gjenetik eshte e mundur te behet nga shkenctaret dhe mjeket sot. Biles ka vite qe eshte bere. Prova:




> *Gene therapy may cure ‘bubble boy disease’ 
> *
> Burim: Ketu


Pra nepermjet modifikimit te geneve mund te sherojne semundjen SCID.



Per anetaret qe kuptojne anglisht, degjoni kete interviste nese keni deshire. Flet per Gjenet e Njeriut.
Intervista

----------


## Urimy-meraga

> MAJMUNI HOMOERECTUS,,,KISHTE TE PAKTEN DISA MILJON VJET QE EXISTONTE ,,,GJAT EVOLIMIT NUK KISHTE PESUAR NDONJI NDRYSHIM TE MADH,,,, SI SHPJEGOHET QE BRENDA 100 MIJ VJETESH AI TE KTHEHET NE HOMO SAPJENS,,,CFAR MUND TA STIMULOJ NJI NDRYSHIM KAQ TE SHPEJT,,,,
> 
> - pse adn'ja jon nuk eshte e plot,,
> - pse kemi nji cift kromozomesh te paplotsuar
> 
> dicka qe eshte gjysem bosh,,duhet te mbushet me dicka tjetr......


 Kofsh ti,unë sjom

----------


## bourn

edhe sikur jashtokesoret te kene nderhyre gjenetikisht ata mund ta kene bere kete tek disa individe dhe kursesi tek i gjithe njerezimi pasi sot do ishim zhdukur si specie nqs kjo do ishte e vertete .jashtokesoret bejne klonime dhe kloni eshte nje robot prej mishi e gjaku pa shpirt ,ate qe e ben njeriun superjor dhe me personalitet dhe karakter te ndryshem nga njeri tjetri eshte shpirti .njeriun nuk ka diskutim qe e ka krijuar zoti pasi kjo e fundit eshte ideja me e besueshme nga gjithcka thuhet .edhe jashtokesoret besojne ne zot sipas teorise te tyre .njeriu pa shpirt eshte nje qenie qe nuk evolon ,nje robot ne kuptimin e plote te fjales qe komandohet nga krijuesi ,nga alienet te cilet jane nje perendi per klonin.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> edhe sikur jashtokesoret te kene nderhyre gjenetikisht ata mund ta kene bere kete tek disa individe dhe kursesi tek i gjithe njerezimi pasi sot do ishim zhdukur si specie nqs kjo do ishte e vertete .jashtokesoret bejne klonime dhe kloni eshte nje robot prej mishi e gjaku pa shpirt ,ate qe e ben njeriun superjor dhe me personalitet dhe karakter te ndryshem nga njeri tjetri eshte shpirti .njeriun nuk ka diskutim qe e ka krijuar zoti pasi kjo e fundit eshte ideja me e besueshme nga gjithcka thuhet .edhe jashtokesoret besojne ne zot sipas teorise te tyre .njeriu pa shpirt eshte nje qenie qe nuk evolon ,nje robot ne kuptimin e plote te fjales qe komandohet nga krijuesi ,nga alienet te cilet jane nje perendi per klonin.




me pelqen analiza jote. vetem ne nje pike pyes : "edhe jashttokesoret besojne ne zot" , kete nuk e kuptoj une.. si,nga e dime ne kete fakt??? 
para disa kohesh eshte e vertete qe edhe shkenca e pranoi Zotin duke thene se energjia qe krijohet ose qe lind nga bashkimi i substancave elementare per krijimin e jetes, nuk shpjegohet, dhe keshtu lane te kuptohej fuqia e mbinatyrshme.  Perballe ketij pranimi, shkencetaret thone gjithashtu se njeri prej faraoneve me te vjeter na shfaqet neper vizatime te vjetra si njeri gjysem jashttokesor me koken e tij te tej-zgjatur , barkun e tij te madh dhe syte si ufo. Besimi  im eshte shume i cale ne historine qe na eshte dhene por nuk mund te mohoj dyshimin se si u ngjall shpirti tek njeriu. Ne lotojme nga dhimbja kur vritemi,, por lotojme njesoj kur na preken ndjenjat.... Ndjenjat..si mund te kene lindur ato?

----------


## Prudence

> tezen e ardhjes nga majmuni une nuk e besoj. Teoria Darviniane ka kohe qe eshte hedhur poshte.  Me faktet e reja qe dalin nga studimet e thella, une cdo dite e forcoj besimin se ne na kane "mbjellur" jashttokesoret.


edhe une e mendoj se shumti ket.

----------


## Darius

Une asnjehere skam qene partizan i evolucionit dhe me mendjen time kam mbeshtetur dizajnimin inteligjent. Ne shtjellim te kesaj teorie do sjell nje material, e mira e te cilit eshte mbeshtetja ne analize matematikore, probabiliteti dhe algoritmi. Pra dicka e kuptueshme thjesht nga te gjithe dhe po aq thjeshte eshte dhe dalja ne konkluzion. Jam duke e pergatitur por do me duhet pak kohe pasi eshte relativisht i gjate dhe i veshtire.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Jam duke e pergatitur por do me duhet pak kohe pasi eshte relativisht i gjate dhe i veshtire.


Vetem hape si teme te re aman se keto temat e formatit  me te cilen ka nisur kjo nuk me motivojne as per komentin me te vogel serioz.

----------


## s0ni

> Une asnjehere skam qene partizan i evolucionit dhe me mendjen time kam mbeshtetur dizajnimin inteligjent. Ne shtjellim te kesaj teorie do sjell nje material, e mira e te cilit eshte mbeshtetja ne analize matematikore, probabiliteti dhe algoritmi. Pra dicka e kuptueshme thjesht nga te gjithe dhe po aq thjeshte eshte dhe dalja ne konkluzion. Jam duke e pergatitur por do me duhet pak kohe pasi eshte relativisht i gjate dhe i veshtire.


Sille ne anglisht?! Kam deshire ta lexoj te shoh cfare mendimi do te kem.

----------


## Darius

Eshte gjithe ai liber, skam se ku ta nis, plus qe nuk po e marr si material vetem aty por ne disa libra te ndryshem. Apo ske besim tek aftesite e mija? lol  Do ndjek keshillen e FI dhe do e postoj si teme te re. Te pakten ashtu diskutimi do perqendrohet vetem ne gjerat qe duhet pa kaluar ne detaje te kota.

----------


## baaroar

Çdo gjë ndryshon, po ashtu edhe njeriu.
Nëse atë nuk e bëjmë vetë ne, detyrimisht do ta bëj në mos natyra dikush tjetër, pak rëndësi ka.

----------


## Aldi1

vetem njerzit mendohet se jane modifikuar, apo dhe specjet e tjera? Sepse te gjitha specjet jane pjes e ndonje familje me vete, qe do te thote se kane ngjashmeri me njera tjetren, dhe keshtu i bie te ken bere punen e natyres ose te Zotit keta alienet.  :perqeshje: 
pyetja ime eshte: pse mendja e njeriut eshte e prirur te besoj ne dicka qe eshte me larg realitetit?

----------


## Darius

Sepse njeriu eshte e vetmja qenie qe nuk perputhet fare me natyren e ketij globi. Cdo qenie pjese e flores dhe faunes jane ne perputhje te plote me natyren. Njeriu nuk eshte. 
Dy kampet qe ndahen sot, shkenca nga nje ane me teorine e evolucionit dhe denominimi judeo-kristian me kreacionizmin nuk shkulen nga istikami i tyre por sipas mendimit tim te dyja disiplinat jane gabim pasi evidenca ekologjike bie ne kontradikte me te dyja besimet.

Menyra jone e jeteses eshte komplet e huaj per ambjentin e Tokes. Psh, ne kundershtim me kafshet e ketij planeti, ne si njerez na mungon lekura e trashe dhe me lesh qe ta na mbroje nga elementet klimaterike dhe na duhet t'i marrim ato nga krijesat e tjera ose ti manifakturojme ne menyre sintetike. Aspak komode ne cdo lloj klime ne jemi te detyruar te ndertojme banesa, ti ngrohim ato ne dimer dhe ftohim ne vere duke konsumuar sasi te medha burimesh energjie qe i marrim nga toka. Krijesat subhumane kane armiq predator natyrale te dizajnuar per te mbajtur numrin e tyre nen kontroll, njeriu ska asnje. Per me teper, njeriu eshte i pajisur me nje inteligjence te larte dhe vetem ne kemi dominim mbi burmet ushqimore te planetit. Po ashtu ne si humane kemi aftesine per te perdorur artin e mjeksise per te zgjatur jeten pertej kufirit qe natyra normalisht do lejonte. Ne ndryshim nga kafshet te cilat jane fertile vetem nje here ne vit, njeriu mund te riprodhohet cdo muaj dhe ne kete menyre jemi vazhdimisht duke superpopulluar planetin, minimizuar burimet e tokes dhe ndotur ambjentin. 

Ekologjia e tokes eshte e balancuar ne menyre delikate me sistemin e vdekjes. Cdo krijese pervec njeriut, jeton ne nje harmoni te plote me kete ligj natyror i cili riciklon burimet e planetit nepermjet ligjit te mbijeteses se me te fortit. Ky sistem eshte dizajnuar te ndaloje krijesat te cilat jane indigjene ne kete planet qe te mos demtojne ambjentin nepermjet mbipopullimit dhe ndohtjes. Nese nje kafshe sjell ne jete nje krijese te dobet, brenda nje kohe te shkurter nje kafshe tjeter grabitqare do e haje dhe mema e kafshes se ngrene vazhdon jeten me tutje e paprekur fare nga kjo ngjarje komplet natyrale. Ndersa humanet jane te dedikuar ne mbijetesen e me te dobtit. Ne marrim femijen me premature, e fusim ne nje inkubator dhe perpiqemi ta mbajme ne jete dhe me te njejten perkushtim perpiqemi te bejme te njejten gje me nje 80 vjecar te semure nga kanceri. Nese perpjekjet do thoja herkuliane te komunitetit mjeksor deshtojne dhe pacienti vdes, ne mbajme zi per nje periudhe te gjate pasi koncepti i vdekjes per ne eshte i peshtire. 

Ne ndryshim nga kafshet, njeriu zoteron nje sens natyror pavdeksie. Perpjekjet e parreshtura tonat per te ruajtur jeten dhe frika e madhe ndaj vdekjes qendrojne ne pozicion komplet te kundert me principet bazike te ekologjise tokesore. Pra vete thelbi ose esenca e natyres njerezore eshte ne antitez te plote me konceptin Darvinian qe thote se speciet evoluojne qe ti pershtaten me mire ambjentit. Nje primat i cili jeton ne harmoni te plote me ekologjine e vdekjes nuk do evoluonte qe t'i peshtirosej ose neveritej vdekja.  Me pak fjale preponderanca (qe ne psikologjine humane ose human behavior eshte termi *EPERSI*) e evdiencave sociologjike dhe ekologjike tregojne se njeriu eshte nje qenie jashtetokesore ne kuptimin qe origjina e tij nuk mund te lokalizohet ne toke. 

Spo e vazhdoj me shume se kaq se sdua ta peshtjell temen me gjera qe nuk do i pelqenin shume prej antareve por thjesht paraqita disa ide qe ja vlen te merren ne konsiderate.

----------


## angmokio

> vetem njerzit mendohet se jane modifikuar, apo dhe specjet e tjera? Sepse te gjitha specjet jane pjes e ndonje familje me vete, qe do te thote se kane ngjashmeri me njera tjetren, dhe keshtu i bie te ken bere punen e natyres ose te Zotit keta alienet. 
> pyetja ime eshte: pse mendja e njeriut eshte e prirur te besoj ne dicka qe eshte me larg realitetit?


Je shume i sakte Aldi!
Ne bote egzistojne me miliarda krijesa dhe njerezit marrin guximin e hedhin ne hipoteze nese jane te modifikuar gjenetikisht.
Me duket absurditeti me i madh!

----------

